# Aqueon Quietflow 55/75 vs Aquaclear 110?



## gdawg (Jun 8, 2012)

Soon I will be getting a 40 gallon aquarium and was wondering what you guys would prefer over the other. The aqueon quiet flow 55/75 is up to 90 gallon(400gph) and the aqua clear 110 is up to 110 gallons(500gph) but it will be in a living room so I would prefer it to be somewhat quiet. I heard the aquaclears can get pretty noisy but I wonder by how much and if it is worth it to get the little extra filtration. Here is a link to the filters. 

Amazon.com: AquaClear 110 Aquarium Power Filter - for 60 to 110 Gallon: Pet Supplies
Aqueon » Aqueon QuietFlowâ„¢ Power Filter | Products


----------



## Hawk1018 (Apr 12, 2012)

I have the aqueon 55/75 on my 55 gallon. It so far has worked great although I think it is fairly loud. I would think either of them would be enough filtration however some fish require more then others.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Aquaclears always win for me - I have two on a 75 gallon in my family room, and as long as I don't allow water to evaporate, they are very quiet. You hear water moving, and that's about it.
You never have to replace the media, a steady saving that gives better biological filtration. I use the sponge provided, plus some biological media (ceramic rings, plastic pot scrubbers) so that when I rinse the sponge in water I've removed from the tank, the biological filtration is fine.
You don't need resins and carbon, so the slot in cartridges most filters include seem more to keep you spending. The Aquaclear is the car that doesn't break down - not as lucrative for the dealer but way better for the consumer.


----------



## ElChef194 (Dec 25, 2011)

navigator black said:


> Aquaclears always win for me - I have two on a 75 gallon in my family room, and as long as I don't allow water to evaporate, they are very quiet. You hear water moving, and that's about it.
> You never have to replace the media, a steady saving that gives better biological filtration. I use the sponge provided, plus some biological media (ceramic rings, plastic pot scrubbers) so that when I rinse the sponge in water I've removed from the tank, the biological filtration is fine.
> You don't need resins and carbon, so the slot in cartridges most filters include seem more to keep you spending. The Aquaclear is the car that doesn't break down - not as lucrative for the dealer but way better for the consumer.


i too have an AC filter, but i also have QFs on my 29 and 20 gal. Nav.Black is right about the AC's quietness provided limited or controlled evaporation. honestly, my QFs return water quieter but they occasionally vibrate. this noise is loud enough to wake me up thinking it is my cellphone. 

the AC maintenance is cheaper too. i have had my AC for just over a month and haven't needed to replace anything just rinse the sponge when i switched it to my larger tank. the QF's filters get dirty fast and don't rinse well dirty or clean. my water clouds for a few hours when i replace the cartriges despite a good rinse. regular replacement (every two weeks for me) need to occour with QF filters. i am slowly phasing them out for an AC50 and 30 for these tanks.


----------



## gdawg (Jun 8, 2012)

Well thanks everyone! Looks like I will be getting the aqua clear.... I'll post some pictures once I get everything up and running. Thanks again!


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

I haven been buying tanks and equipment on CraigsList for a couple of years and they all come with at least one hang behind filter. I was fortunate enough to have a Aqua Clear 110 included with a 60 gallon cube tank. What a great filter! No need to enrich the LFS or PetSmart buying expensive inserts, just rinse your sponges and you are good to go. The AC110 is always silent running but you will hear the sound of falling water if you allow it the water level to drop an inch or so.


----------



## ccapital83 (Nov 5, 2012)

I have 4 55/75 quiete flows and I couldnt be happpier I changed from aquaclear 110. my favorite thing about aqueons is the built in aeroator creating oxygen bubbles so awesome.I don't get how anyone can say noisy? they are whisper quite the pump is inside the tank instead of out. the aquaclear motor tends to rattle very loudy over time which cleaning it out will get rid of it. lastly the aquaclear deffinantly have a better media sytem by far but you can easily modify the aqueons cheaply and their flow rate is fantastic i know aquaclear is said to pump 500gph and side by side new my aqueon showed way more filtration not that that means anything anyway ive had aquaclear since i was thirteen and as of now id never go back.


----------



## Nave (May 28, 2013)

AC all the way I run a 70 with a canister on my 55 gal I have to say side by side my eheim (which is silent) makes more noise then the AC I also have a 110 I'm putting on a 46 gal I have it running right now in the 55 to cycle it and its just as quiet as the 70 just keep up on water changes and replacing evaporated water and you can't go wrong. You spend a little more at fist but save $$$ in the long run as well.


----------

